# Introducing VIRTUOSIC VIOLIN (50% OFF!) - The Most Living Breathing Virtual Solo Violin...



## Auddict (Jan 15, 2016)

With an instrument as diverse, capable, and exposed as the violin, there is no cutting corners, so we strived to capture as much of the sonic-possibilities a violin can make as we could. This resulted in an enormous articulation array, four true legato styles, including the ability to play fast runs and scales, all played by an exceptionally skilled violinist, whose work and experience includes playing for the prestigious Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.







http://auddict.com/virtuosic-violin.html


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 15, 2016)

Not seeing a link.


----------



## Auddict (Jan 15, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Not seeing a link.


Placed one under the screenshot


----------



## rottoy (Jan 15, 2016)

No naked demos? And I don't mean this:


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 15, 2016)

I think it sounds good!


----------



## MrCambiata (Jan 15, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 15, 2016)

Very interesting! But we need more naked women, err I meant demos!


----------



## kof gadol (Jan 15, 2016)

The sound cloud demos sound stunning. Do I understand correctly that what we hear in the video is just the result of the notes, the key switches on the bottom and velocity changes? Also, how long is the introductory price valid?


----------



## Auddict (Jan 15, 2016)

kof gadol said:


> The sound cloud demos sound stunning. Do I understand correctly that what we hear in the video is just the result of the notes, the key switches on the bottom and velocity changes? Also, how long is the introductory price valid?


Hi there, yes the violin you hear in the video is completely controlled as seen by the notes and key switches in the video! All fully playable techniques.

The offer is valid for at least a week... No concrete date as of yet


----------



## markleake (Jan 15, 2016)

Is there any chance of hearing some more demos before the intro offer expires? There's only 2 demos so far as I could see - it would be good to have a few more playing different styles, more articulations (eg. the different legatos), with and without accompaniment, and in different ranges of the instrument, if that is possible?


----------



## Neifion (Jan 15, 2016)

markleake said:


> Is there any chance of hearing some more demos before the intro offer expires? There's only 2 demos so far as I could see - it would be good to have a few more playing different styles, more articulations (eg. the different legatos), with and without accompaniment, and in different ranges of the instrument, if that is possible?



+1
And maybe if you can afford the time, perhaps completely naked demos and/or a video walkthrough? Also, are there any vibrato options?

Sounds great so far!


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 16, 2016)

kof gadol said:


> The sound cloud demos sound stunning.


 

Was there a second SoundCloud demo? The only one I found is the short Chopin transcription.

Does anyone know where I can find a direct link to the second SoundCloud demo?

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 16, 2016)

Neifion said:


> (...) are there any vibrato options?


 

I would also like to hear about this.
Congrats on your Virtuoso Violin!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Adam Lukas (Jan 16, 2016)

Am I the only one who thinks it doesn't sound that good?
Not a single note convinced me this could be a real, breathing violin to be honest.


----------



## markleake (Jan 16, 2016)

@Jerome - If you go to https://soundcloud.com/auddict-77772158 there are two tracks. One is a demo of runs using the violin, which I think is the same as the YouTube video.

@Adam - I for one am interested in hearing more demos.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 16, 2016)

Adam Lukas said:


> Not a single note convinced me this could be a real, breathing violin to be honest.


How is that possible? It's a sample library, the single notes are exactly that, recordings of a live violin.


----------



## MrCambiata (Jan 16, 2016)

I actually find it quite convincing, especially the agile playing, but would wait for a walkthrough as well.


----------



## Auddict (Jan 16, 2016)

Here is a short naked demo of the virtuosic violin, this time focusing more on how you can creatively use the grace note articulations. You can also hear the different mic positions and how the stereo width can be played with



We are also currently working on more demos


----------



## markleake (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the naked demo! The grace notes articulation sound great. More demos and a walk through would be much appreciated, so that we can see the possibilities of the library. Thanks.


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 16, 2016)

The website indicates the price is 42.50E or $69.50US.

However at the current exchange rate 42.50E should be around $46.38US

Why the disparity ? I assume the $69.50 is accurate, no ?

Bob


----------



## Auddict (Jan 16, 2016)

bcarwell said:


> The website indicates the price is 42.50E or $69.50US.
> 
> However at the current exchange rate 42.50E should be around $46.38US
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

The price is £42.50 British Pounds, not Euros


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification/correction. Appears to be well worth it but
as with the others, some 'naked' demos would really be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## catsass (Jan 16, 2016)

Auddict said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> The price is £42.50 British Pounds, not Euros


So, shouldn't it be $60.59 USD?


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 16, 2016)

markleake said:


> @Jerome - If you go to https://soundcloud.com/auddict-77772158 there are two tracks. One is a demo of runs using the violin, which I think is the same as the YouTube video.


 

Thanks!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jan 16, 2016)

Charging U.S. customers VAT?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 16, 2016)

bcarwell said:


> The website indicates the price is 42.50E or $69.50US.
> 
> However at the current exchange rate 42.50E should be around $46.38US
> 
> ...


The currency is GBP, and 42.5 GBP translates to about $60, but yeah there's still a minor disparity.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 17, 2016)

The shorts are really great but I have to admit I don´t find the longs too realistic. I don´t hear a legato at all !? The attacks are very much pronounced as if playing a light marcato all the time?
On the other side the mic options are wonderful and exactly to my taste. So would you be so kind to give a demo of just a nice connected, heart-melting melody? For Paganini style playing this instrument is probably great but unfortunately this is not my composing style


----------



## Auddict (Jan 17, 2016)

Sid Francis said:


> The shorts are really great but I have to admit I don´t find the longs too realistic. I don´t hear a legato at all !? The attacks are very much pronounced as if playing a light marcato all the time?
> On the other side the mic options are wonderful and exactly to my taste. So would you be so kind to give a demo of just a nice connected, heart-melting melody? For Paganini style playing this instrument is probably great but unfortunately this is not my composing style


We have a few more full demo tracks coming, but here is another short naked demo of the instrument playing legato. The violinist who we worked with for this instrument played the legato intervals very expressively and brought them out a bit too, which gives the overall violin sound a bit of his own personality in playing.

We could record a hundred violinists exactly the same way and the resulting kontakt instrument would sound different every time, because each player will have a slightly different sound and technique, not to mention that some players even choose to interpret the sampling material differently when they play. (We don't just play up and down chromatically one note at a time when recording, we have little passages for certain sections - to keep the player engaged musically, rather than extremely bored!)


----------



## Auddict (Jan 17, 2016)

catsass said:


> So, shouldn't it be $60.59 USD?



We are based in the UK, so any orders outside will have a slight transaction fee, either through the bank, or on paypal (which we are not accepting at the moment for other reasons). The little extra that you see on the end compared to a direct currency conversion is basically this extra fee... so instead of having it hit on at the checkout or during the payment through bank process, it is displayed as a flat out price then and there.

We could put everything in GBP and let the banks handle the conversion, but think it's better just to show the whole total to people as is... and of course we do these sales to generally make the products available at very good prices worldwide.


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 17, 2016)

Is there a discount code (which I missed)? All I'm seeing is 87,50€, which seems quite steep compared to £42,50, which would translate to something like ~56€ (+transaction fee). Surely the transaction fee can't almost double the price? I'm quite sure I've missed something 

The instrument sounds great, btw.


----------



## Auddict (Jan 17, 2016)

gtrwll said:


> Is there a discount code (which I missed)? All I'm seeing is 87,50€, which seems quite steep compared to £42,50, which would translate to something like ~56€ (+transaction fee). Surely the transaction fee can't almost double the price? I'm quite sure I've missed something
> 
> The instrument sounds great, btw.



Glad you like the instrument. I've asked to set the currency to GBP for now, so we'll see what people prefer. Not sure why you're seeing 87 euros, sorry about that, a strange one! You should be able to purchase it now for £42.50 British Pounds. Let me know if there's still any issues with the cart


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 17, 2016)

Auddict said:


> We have a few more full demo tracks coming, but here is another short naked demo of the instrument playing legato. The violinist who we worked with for this instrument played the legato intervals very expressively and brought them out a bit too, which gives the overall violin sound a bit of his own personality in playing.
> 
> We could record a hundred violinists exactly the same way and the resulting kontakt instrument would sound different every time, because each player will have a slightly different sound and technique, not to mention that some players even choose to interpret the sampling material differently when they play. (We don't just play up and down chromatically one note at a time when recording, we have little passages for certain sections - to keep the player engaged musically, rather than extremely bored!)



Well, if the violinist played these expressively, I hope you recorded dynamic layers?

The Swan Lake example seems rather anemic and completely lacking any expression or dynamics. I can't tell if this is due to the samples themselves, or whether due to a poor realization. Would it be possible to have you do another take on this piece adding some dynamics with the mod wheel?

Here I've added some dynamics although this is only by manipulating volume... which is surely less than ideal, as its not using any of the dynamic layers you've hopefully recorded.


----------



## Ilovegot6789 (Jan 19, 2016)

hey, will there be a walkthrough/guide video showing the different articulations??


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 19, 2016)

Auddict said:


> We are based in the UK, so any orders outside will have a slight transaction fee, either through the bank, or on paypal (which we are not accepting at the moment for other reasons). The little extra that you see on the end compared to a direct currency conversion is basically this extra fee... so instead of having it hit on at the checkout or during the payment through bank process, it is displayed as a flat out price then and there.
> 
> We could put everything in GBP and let the banks handle the conversion, but think it's better just to show the whole total to people as is... and of course we do these sales to generally make the products available at very good prices worldwide.


If you're stateside and have a credit card that allows you to buy overseas without any added fees (my CapitalOne card is this way), then select to pay in GBP and let the current exchange rate dictate the actual cost to you. I've done this a few times and come out a fair bit ahead.


----------



## Auddict (Jan 19, 2016)

There is no controllable vibrato - the vibrato is all played in in the samples. We wouldn't want to simulate it, as we think there should be as much "real" recording in there as possible, but as one user pointed out on another forum, non-vibrato sustains would be a good addition - so this goes down on our list of potential updates or things to include in a "sequel" release.


----------



## Auddict (Jan 19, 2016)

Ilovegot6789 said:


> hey, will there be a walkthrough/guide video showing the different articulations??


Yes a few walkthroughs going through more of the instrument are coming out very soon


----------



## Auddict (Jan 22, 2016)

Here is a little live play-through of the instrument showing some more of the sounds and articulations you can get out of this instrument


----------



## WorksAndExperiments (Jan 22, 2016)

I think it does not sound realistic imho....


----------



## markleake (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Auddict for the walkthrough. The interface does look a bit fiddly unfortunately, but nothing that can't be improved over time.

Some of the articulations sound great, but one thing I notice is the main legato articulation has a very pronounced attack which is the same for each note - for long legato phrases that becomes noticable. Is there any plan to provide some kind of variation or update for that so it isn't so noticable?


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the walkthrough although I still can't tell if there are multiple dynamic layers or not. Can you please tell? If I want to get an expressive performance going from pp to ff how do I accomplish this with the virtuoso violin?


----------



## Auddict (Jan 23, 2016)

markleake said:


> Thanks Auddict for the walkthrough. The interface does look a bit fiddly unfortunately, but nothing that can't be improved over time.
> 
> Some of the articulations sound great, but one thing I notice is the main legato articulation has a very pronounced attack which is the same for each note - for long legato phrases that becomes noticable. Is there any plan to provide some kind of variation or update for that so it isn't so noticable?



Hi there, as there are a LOT of articulations to choose from - we had to find some way of laying them all out - but once you get the hang of it, it's quite a simple concept, with the left hand side allowing you to switch legato types and "beginning of the phrase" notes/attacks.

In terms of the legato, yes, our violinist played some quite expressive and pronounced attacks as you said, but we are already planning a part two to this instrument, to move further towards covering the vast scope of the violin. It will feature more articulations, including a more neutral legato as you said, and also a non vibrato legato patch. 

We are still a few weeks from beginning further recording, and are happy to hear what else people might like to see in the sequel to this instrument.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jan 27, 2016)

When does the sale end; for us in the US?


----------



## Auddict (Jan 27, 2016)

Mr. Anxiety said:


> When does the sale end; for us in the US?


Hi there, the sale ends midnight next Tuesday 2nd Feb GMT.

A few more demo tracks and videos will be released over the next few days


----------



## Auddict (Feb 4, 2016)

We have decided to extend this 50% Off Sale for one more week. We are very happy with the response to this instrument, and want to make sure as many people as possible have the opportunity to take advantage of the opening offer.

Demo Tracks and Videos up at:
http://auddict.com/virtuosic-violin.html


----------



## Auddict (Feb 4, 2016)

One note about the currency exchange rates - if you live in Canada, you will see the price in Canadian Dollars, not US dollars, which is why it might appear that the exchange rates are off


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 9, 2016)

So your offer applies to the 11th of Febuary?


----------



## Auddict (Feb 9, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> So your offer applies to the 11th of Febuary?


The offer was actually set to expire last night, but a few people are grabbing it last minute so we will leave it just a bit more to give everyone a chance, but by tomorrow it will be over


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah. Great.


----------



## BuzzySmith (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi! I'm new to this instrument but used it successfully on a pretty Randy Newman waltz for a client. Now I have a country song and when I popped VV on to the "scratch" MIDI track it actually sounds pretty good as a fiddle!

But...can I do double stops? For instance where the violinist is playing harmony on a couple of notes. Or do I need to add a second instance of VV via Kontakt and play the occasional harmonies on the 2nd violin?

Thanks!

Buzzy


----------



## Auddict (Jul 24, 2016)

BuzzySmith said:


> Hi! I'm new to this instrument but used it successfully on a pretty Randy Newman waltz for a client. Now I have a country song and when I popped VV on to the "scratch" MIDI track it actually sounds pretty good as a fiddle!
> 
> But...can I do double stops? For instance where the violinist is playing harmony on a couple of notes. Or do I need to add a second instance of VV via Kontakt and play the occasional harmonies on the 2nd violin?
> 
> ...


Hello Buzzy, yes this would be the way to go, as aside from the chords we recorded for this instrument, we didn't record other double stops for this instrument - it might be worth having a play through the chords articulation to see if there is anything which would work for you in the context of your music though!


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 25, 2016)

I would have expected Normal Sustain to be polyphonic...


----------



## Auddict (Aug 4, 2016)

wcreed51 said:


> I would have expected Normal Sustain to be polyphonic...


Hi Wcreed, there isn't an articulation called normal sustain on the interface, but it's a good suggestion to add one - for now there is the phrase builder legato, which you would have to load the nki up with twice or more in order to have polyphonic passages


----------



## Quasar (Aug 11, 2016)

Auddict said:


> Hi Wcreed, there isn't an articulation called normal sustain on the interface, but it's a good suggestion to add one - for now there is the phrase builder legato, which you would have to load the nki up with twice or more in order to have polyphonic passages



If you do add normal sustain polyphony, and still have the current posted sale price happening when you do, I will purchase VV. It's the only thing that held me back when you first announced this a few months back. It sounds wonderful IMHO.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 11, 2016)

As a person who spent much of my youth playing in string orchestras, I can say with some authority that the violin is barely a polyphonic instrument. Double stops are *possible* but rarely used in the real world due to the impracticality inherent in using the same four fingers to manage fingering notes on two strings.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 12, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> As a person who spent much of my youth playing in string orchestras, I can say with some authority that the violin is barely a polyphonic instrument. Double stops are *possible* but rarely used in the real world due to the impracticality inherent in using the same four fingers to manage fingering notes on two strings.



However that may be, I am sure you already know that _barely polyphonic_ is not the same thing as _monophonic_, a violin is not a monophonic instrument, and that double stops are much more common in some (think various folk) styles of play than in others. 

Plus, it's a workflow thing on the keyboard...


----------

